# clear sky 130 birds



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

we had another great shoot in nodak today with clear skies and east wind it was fast and furious we had 130 birds by 930 am this spring is going down as one of the best in nodak for me the 4 times we were out we got 80,20.158,130 and there are still a ton of birds out there you just have to put the miles on i put on 350 yesterday scouting but when you find birds there are young and very dumb and lots of them good luck to everyone heading out there p.s. thanks huey you da man


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

what do you guys run for a spread if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They were running around 400 sillosocks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like everyone everywhere smacked the birds this spring.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

we were running about 400 silosocks and 10 flyers and 150 windsocks the little guy in the spread got to get in on his first grind wich was worth playing hookey i think the birds worked perfect we couldve stayed and killed birds all day long but everyone was happy with we got i know the evening would have been very messy got to love those young birds :rock: i am headed out next week agian for more gindage goodluck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Any Bling?  We have shot a crazy amount of bands and collars this year, almost feels like dumb luck!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like a big band year for some reason. We have killed 1 collar and i think 6 bands this spring. I had not seen one killed the past 2 springs.


----------

